# Uni-Netz im Wohnheim, WLAN-Server, VPN, Proxy



## s3rvus (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
folgende Konstellation  :

Sind im Wohnheim am Uni-Netz angeschlossen. Allerdings ist, um da reinzukommen der - Cisco - VPN-Client zwingend erforderlich. Anschließend kann man über einen HTTP-Proxy der Uni ins Web (und nur ins Web).

Wollte nun nicht immer das LAN-Kabel an den Laptop (Vista) anstecken und habe deswegen einen alten PC (WinXP) als "WLAN-Server" mitgenommen. Der steckt jetzt mit dem VPN-Client am Uni-Netz und stellt ein Ad-hoc-WLAN zur Verfügung, in das ich (und andere evtl.) mit dem Laptop reingeh. Habe dazu auf dem alten PC noch einen DHCP-Server oben, nur zur Info.

Jetzt ist nur das Problem folgendes: Wenn ich vom Laptop aus versuche, die IP eines Uni-Servers (z.B. HTTP-Proxy) zu erreichen, dann kriegt er keine Antwort (z. B. beim Pingen). Habe deswegen schon am alten PC z.B. "Routing und RAS"-Dienst aktiviert, diesen einen "IPEnableRouter"-Eintrag in der Registry vorgenommen, am Laptop den Befehl mit "route add" ausgeführt, hat aber alles nichts geholfen.
Die derzeitige Lösung besteht darin, dass ich am alten PC noch einen Proxy laufen lasse (CCProxy, diesem kann man sagen, dass er seinerseits wieder über nen Proxy gehen soll) und dann am Laptop als Proxy-Server die IP des alten PCs eingebe.
Habe allerdings herausgefunden, dass dieser zusätzliche Proxy das ganze ausbremst.

Deswegen die Frage an euch Spezialisten, ob ihr wisst, wie man das mit dem Routing gscheit hinkriegt oder eine andere Lösung wisst.
Noch zur Info: Uni-Netz hat IPs mit 132.231... und mein WLAN 192.168...

Vielen Dank!
s3rvus


----------



## port29 (22. Oktober 2008)

Bei dieser Uni handelt es sich nicht zufällig um die Uni Karlsruhe, oder?

Ich kenne ähnliche Probleme. Ich sags ganz ehrlich: ich glaube nicht, dass du das Problem unter Windows lösen kannst.


----------



## s3rvus (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi port29,
nein, ist Uni Passau. Aber das tut eig. nichts zur Sache, die ganzen spezifischen Probleme hab ich letztes Semester schon "gelöst". Es funktioniert ja auch alles, wie ich will (man kann ja sogar theoretisch alle Protokolle durch HTTP tunneln, was aber auch nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun hat).
Mir geht es lediglich darum, zu optimieren, und zwar konkret: Software oder Konfigurationen zu finden, die zwischen dem Uni-Netz und meinem lokalen Netz richtig "routen", so dass ich meinen !eigenen! Proxy-Server dazwischen nicht mehr brauche.
...


----------



## port29 (22. Oktober 2008)

Das, was du brauchst, ist ein NAT. Der Rechner, der die Verbindung mit dem Uni Netz hergestellt hat, muss NATen.


----------



## s3rvus (22. Oktober 2008)

Aha, cool, apropos NAT: Hab grad mit der Windows-Internetverbindungsfreigabe einen Erfolg erzielt:
Wenn ich bei der LAN-Verbindung vom Kabel die Internetverbindungsfreigabe aktiviere, komm ich vom Laptop schon mal per WLAN ins "Wohnheims-Netz". Muss dann aber am Laptop den VPN-Client verwenden um ins Uni-Netz/Internet zu kommen.
Wenn ich am anderen PC die vom Cisco-VPN-Client erstellte Netzwerkverbindung (zum Uni-Netz) freigebe, funktioniert nichts. Is wohl ne Sicherheitsmaßnahme im VPN-Standard.

Kennst du noch weitere empfehlenswerte NAT-Tools/Server außer die Windows-Internetverbindungsfreigabe?
Danke schon mal!


----------



## port29 (22. Oktober 2008)

Da kann ich dir nicht wirklich helfen. Meine Windows Router zeit ist schon einigen Jahren vorbei. Ich glaube aber, dass alle Router Programme das gleiche Machen und zwar auf der Systemebene / mit Hilfe der Systemebene.

Ich glaube eher, dass du dich eher mal mit der Cisco Software beschäftigen solltest. In den Einstellungen gibt es da afaik eine Funktion, mit der man die integrierte Firewall ausschalten kann.

Sonst würde ich wie gesagt einfach Linux als Router verwenden.


----------

